# [Risolto] iptables & kernel-config

## ciro64

Salve !!!

Vorrei usare iptables, ma non ho capito cosa devo configurare a livello kernel; grazie per eventuali delucidazioni

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## ago

Networking support  ---> Networking options  ---> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->

E abilita quel che ti serve.

----------

## ciro64

Ok ..... l'errore che ottengo è :

```

amdfx8150 ~ # cat /var/log/rc.log |grep -i ipta

iptables           | * Saving iptables state ...

 [ ok ]iptables           | * 

Your kernel lacks iptables support, please load

iptables           | *  [ ok ]

iptables           | * ERROR: iptables failed to stop

iptables           | * Saving iptables state ...

 [ ok ]iptables           | * 

Your kernel lacks iptables support, please load

iptables           | *  [ ok ]

iptables           | * ERROR: iptables failed to stop

iptables           | * Loading iptables state and starting firewall ...

amdfx8150 ~ # 

```

Ora provo a seguire le tue indicazioni e ti faccio sapere.....

Edit: ho ricompilato il kernel..... la situazione è ora la seguente:

```

  <*> Packet socket                                                                                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> Unix domain sockets                                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   UNIX: socket monitoring interface                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> Transformation user configuration interface                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] Transformation sub policy support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              -*- Transformation migrate database (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] Transformation statistics (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> PF_KEY sockets                                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   PF_KEY MIGRATE (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] TCP/IP networking                                                                                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IP: multicasting                                                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IP: advanced router                                                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     FIB TRIE statistics                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: policy routing                                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: equal cost multipath                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: verbose route monitoring                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: DHCP support                                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: BOOTP support                                                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: RARP support                                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   IP: tunneling                                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   IP: GRE demultiplexer                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>     IP: GRE tunnels over IP                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]       IP: broadcast GRE over IP                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IP: multicast routing                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: multicast policy routing                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: PIM-SM version 1 support                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]     IP: PIM-SM version 2 support                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IP: ARP daemon support                                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IP: TCP syncookie support                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   IP: AH transformation                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   IP: ESP transformation                                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   IP: IPComp transformation                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   IP: IPsec transport mode                                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   IP: IPsec tunnel mode                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   IP: IPsec BEET mode                                                                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                                                              {*}   Large Receive Offload (ipv4/tcp)                                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   INET: socket monitoring interface                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>     UDP: socket monitoring interface                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   TCP: advanced congestion control  --->                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   The IPv6 protocol  --->                                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] Security Marking                                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ] Timestamping in PHY devices                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> The DCCP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              -M- The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> The RDS Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   RDS over Infiniband and iWARP                                                      

                        [ ]   RDS debugging messages                                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> The TIPC Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL)  --->                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM)                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   Classical IP over ATM                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     Do NOT send ICMP if no neighbour                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   LAN Emulation (LANE) support                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>     Multi-Protocol Over ATM (MPOA) support                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]     Per-VC IP filter kludge                                                                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < > Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP)  --->                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging                                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IGMP/MLD snooping                                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              < > Distributed Switch Architecture support                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M> 802.1Q VLAN Support                                                                                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [ ]   GVRP (GARP VLAN Registration Protocol) support                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> DECnet Support                                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   DECnet: router support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support                                                                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> The IPX protocol                                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   IPX: Full internal IPX network                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> Appletalk protocol support                                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>   Appletalk interfaces support                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*>     Appletalk-IP driver support                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]       IP to Appletalk-IP Encapsulation support                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]       Appletalk-IP to IP Decapsulation support                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> LAPB Data Link Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> Acorn Econet/AUN protocols (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                       │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   AUN over UDP                                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   Native Econet                                                                                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> WAN router                                                                                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> Phonet protocols family                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <M>   6lowpan support over IEEE 802.15.4                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] QoS and/or fair queueing  --->                                                                                                                  │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] Data Center Bridging support                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> DNS Resolver support                                                                                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> B.A.T.M.A.N. Advanced Meshing Protocol                                                                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*]   B.A.T.M.A.N. debugging                                                                                                                        │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> Open vSwitch                                                                                                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                                                              <*> Network priority cgroup                                                                                                                         │ │  

  │ │                                                                              [*] enable BPF Just In Time compiler                                                                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                                                                  Network testing  --->                                                                                  

```

Ma ottengo sempre il messaggio di eroore in rc.log.

uhm non riesco a capire come uscirne.... e perdonate la mia incapacità  :Sad: 

----------

## ago

hai abilitato i moduli nella sottocategoria Network packet filtering framework ?

hai provato a metterli * ?

----------

## ciro64

Ok, adesso ho provato a mettere il più possibile come "built in"

10 minuti che ricompilo il kernel e ti faccio sapere fra poco.

Grazie tantissimo per la disponibilità e cortesia  :Smile: 

------

edit: Grandissimo Ago, grazie !!!!!! adesso non ottengo più errore come prima  :Smile: 

```

amdfx8150 ~ # cat /var/log/rc.log |grep -i ipta

rsyslog            | * Stopping rsyslogd ...iptables           | * Saving iptables state ...swapfiles          | * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ] [ ok ]iptables           | * Stopping firewall ...

rsyslog            | * Stopping rsyslogd ...iptables           | * Saving iptables state ...swapfiles          | * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ] [ ok ]iptables           | * Stopping firewall ...

iptables           | * Loading iptables state and starting firewall ...

amdfx8150 ~ # 

```

Non pensavo facesse così differenza tra modulo o built-in.

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

bene, ti consiglio di avere un file con le regole, molto banalmente /usr/local/sbin/regole che conterrà le tue le regole + il salvataggio regole a fine file (/etc/init.d/iptables save)

----------

## ciro64

Perfetto.... grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

